# Transition Year work experience-Forensic Science



## Colby (12 Aug 2008)

HI 
I have son going into Transition year who is adamant that Forensic science is the career for him, does any one have any idea about type of Company he could do work experience in, most that spring to mind are Public Service eg Fraud Squad, hospitals etc who as far as I can make out would not be taking on transition people for work experience
I have tried google etc without coming up with any ideas.

Tks


----------



## marycanary (12 Aug 2008)

He could look for work experience in a laboratory which is essentially what Forensic Science is.
Many of the bigger pharma companies take on students for work experience and I'd assume they would take transition year students as well.Depending on where you are based, has he tried contacting any of these companies e.g. pfizer,wyeth,baxter etc?


----------



## Clseeper (12 Aug 2008)

I know my little sister got work experience in the actual forensic labs in the phoenix park. I’d say this is quite a popular one so apply now, get some sort of contact. With the popularity of shows like CSI, a lot of people are deluded as to what actually happens in the forensics labs. I now work with someone who had previously worked in the forensics labs. Shows like that drive her nuts, they have none of the massive resources shown on the shows and cases never get solved that quickly. In real life these things take months, even years. My sister did say it was very boring except for possibly the ballistics lab where they got to play with the guns. She spent a day in each of the areas, archives, ballistics and some others. Think they only took her on for a week in total.

As an aside I think transition year and the work experience is a brilliant idea. I always wanted to be a vet but after two weeks working in a surgery, couldn’t stand it.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Aug 2008)

Maybe _IT _forensics might be another interesting option? Would love to do [broken link removed]. 

P.S. I *can't stand *_CSI _by the way!


----------



## Colby (12 Aug 2008)

Thanks a mil, plenty there for him to be thinkin of in September, Clubman I wouldnt mind doing that course myself sounds really interesting. Hopefully transition will help him decide whether it is for him or not or if he has been watching too much telly....I'mnot sure if he has a plan B or not if this doesnt work out for him!


----------



## shipibo (12 Aug 2008)

IT Forensics is boring, tedious work; In Ireland can only be done internally in companies, and your reports not admissable in court 
( Harcourt St. told me that !!)

I asked DCU about job opportunities (curiosity), and they said Big Multis ....

Good Forensics Book are listed, and good sites, but as a career choice ...




http://www.forensics.nl/


----------

